# Firefox 3 web browser launching June 17



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

For people that use Firefox as a web browser,Mozilla will be launching Firefox 3 tomorrow.More info at the following link.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nf/20080612/bs_nf/60269


----------



## Pinion413 (Oct 21, 2007)

Sweeet.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

I have been using Firefox 3 Beta for a couple of months and you guys will love it.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Mozilla is trying to break a record for most downloads in 24 hours, so if you're a Firefox fan, do your duty and download it!


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

mhayes70 said:


> I have been using Firefox 3 Beta for a couple of months and you guys will love it.


I just want all of my Add Ons to work with it, so I have to wait for Tab Mix Plus and All In One Sidebar to get up to speed before I start using it. (I'll still download it tomorrow though!)


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

I will also be downloading...


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> I just want all of my Add Ons to work with it, so I have to wait for Tab Mix Plus and All In One Sidebar to get up to speed before I start using it. (I'll still download it tomorrow though!)


I have been using it at work and most of my add ons have been working. I really like the smart feature.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

I will be downloading it on my home computer tomorrow.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Because of web compatibility reasons, it will be done as a separate install from my Firefox 2.


----------



## Pinion413 (Oct 21, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> Mozilla is trying to break a record for most downloads in 24 hours, so if you're a Firefox fan, do your duty and download it!


...and here's a link to the page where you can pledge to download it today. :grin:

The site has a map that breaks down the pledges by country. I thought it was interesting to see the breakdown of Firefox lovers across the world.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Mark Holtz said:


> Because of web compatibility reasons, it will be done as a separate install from my Firefox 2.


This is the only way I could get the wife to agree and let me install it.

I still have the beta version loaded and really liked it but as you say their are some serious incompatibility issues. I know my wife had nothing but trouble with Firefox 3 BETA and her online college.

Let us hope the release version has addressed these issues.


----------



## ke3ju (Aug 18, 2006)

What time on June 17th will it be available? It's just past 8am EST, and it's not there yet. Only 3RC3 is available.


----------



## HIPAR (May 15, 2005)

I just checked the version on my computer. It already says 3.0 so what is being released?

--- CHAS


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

HIPAR said:


> I just checked the version on my computer. It already says 3.0 so what is being released?
> 
> --- CHAS


You probably have one of the release candidates from the beta program.
The final public release is coming out today.
There may be no difference in the final and the one you have now.


----------



## JmC (Jun 10, 2005)

ke3ju said:


> What time on June 17th will it be available? It's just past 8am EST, and it's not there yet. Only 3RC3 is available.


Download Day starts on June 17th at 10 a.m. PDT


----------



## bills (Nov 7, 2002)

Mark Holtz said:


> Because of web compatibility reasons, it will be done as a separate install from my Firefox 2.


question? will you have to uninstall firefox2 before installing firefox3? regards..


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> Mozilla is trying to break a record for most downloads in 24 hours, so if you're a Firefox fan, do your duty and download it!


Apparently, they're just setting a record... not trying to break one...



> Do we have to reach a specific number of downloads in order to set the record?
> 
> This is the first record attempt of its kind so there is no set number. We'd really like to outdo the number of Firefox 2 downloads on its launch day, which was 1.6 million. Let's shoot for 5 million--the sky is the limit!


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

ke3ju said:


> What time on June 17th will it be available? It's just past 8am EST, and it's not there yet. Only 3RC3 is available.


Much like how much of the East coast has chosen to ignore the fact there are other time zones other then Eastern, some place out west (especially when it comes to the bay area) have chosen to ignore other time zones then Pacific.

Given, they are for two entirely different reasons but the end results are the same


----------



## DarkSkies (Nov 30, 2007)

Given that the seat of the national government is in the Eastern time zone, I think it does make sense to talk about national releases using Eastern time. 

As far as FF3, I'll be downloading it at least four times, one for each PC. I'm doing my part! :joy:


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Well... I just clicked check for updates in the broswer... it sat there for several minutes and then said "AUS: No data was received (Please try again)"... It recommended going directly to the homepage to download... which i tried... but it just sits there and won't load... guess they're slammed right now...


----------



## bjamin82 (Sep 4, 2007)

1:42pm est... still nothing


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Well,I finally got in...downloading it now.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Steve615 said:


> Well,I finally got in...downloading it now.


did you get on the website? or by having the browser check for updates? i can't get either to work... been trying from work and home... pc and mac...


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

There is nothing for me out there also. I tried the browser check and the website and FireFox2 is still there.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

hmmm... that's weird... i finally got through on the website... it says to click here to download firefox 3 for osx.... i clicked... it took me to the next page... then starts pulling 2.0.0.14...


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

yeah... something is definitely messed up... it says firefox 3... but for version, it says 2.0.0.14....


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

Cnet says they are having web site problems.

http://news.cnet.com/8301-10784_3-9970628-7.html?tag=nefd.lede


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

This is the link I used to download it.

http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/all-rc.html

You have to scroll down that page a little bit to see the English ( US ) versions available for download.Hope the link helps. 



AirRocker said:


> did you get on the website? or by having the browser check for updates? i can't get either to work... been trying from work and home... pc and mac...


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Steve615 said:


> This is the link I used to download it.
> 
> http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/all-rc.html
> 
> You have to scroll down that page a little bit to see the English ( US ) versions available for download.Hope the link helps.


i wonder if they took 3 down... even that link is showing me all version 2's...


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

mhayes70 said:


> Cnet says they are having web site problems.
> 
> http://news.cnet.com/8301-10784_3-9970628-7.html?tag=nefd.lede


yep... that explains it...


----------



## JmC (Jun 10, 2005)

This is the message I got from mozilla admin. Who knew they would get so many people trying to download.

we're having a few technical glitches because of the high traffic to 
the site, check back in a little while.

Here's the status: http://blog.mozilla.com/blog/2008/06/17/firefox-3- 
coming-soon/

You can also follow this live at air.mozilla.com


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

I just copied the 2.0.0.14 link and substituted 3.0 in for the 2.0.0.14 and was able to download it...

http://download.mozilla.org/?product=firefox-3.0&os=win&lang=en-US

Hopefully this is the right version


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

I am attempting to download again at the following link.

http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/

It states version 3.0 on the page now.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Me too but the servers are running SLOWWWWWWWWWW in fact download is stuck at 0%.


----------



## JmC (Jun 10, 2005)

The pages work now. The load took about a 1 minute over my sprint wireless card.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

So far, It is working like a charm including to those sites which my wife was having problems with when using 3.0 beta


----------



## kw2957 (Apr 5, 2008)

I just got it to look at it; pages loaded fast, it started fast, and was very impressive.

But now I just uninstalled it. At least I did my part to set the record.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

It is now downloading for me.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Got it... Took less than a minute to download...


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Just got it for the Mac, looks like they plugged the last few security holes. Looking good!


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Glad I can use Google Toolbar again!


----------



## wolfs_darkshadow (Jan 22, 2007)

Downloaded it on two desktops and a laptop before I left for work, won't be able to see how well it runs until sometime after Midnight CDT...


----------



## Pinion413 (Oct 21, 2007)

Downloaded here just now, installed itself over 2, and seems to be working quite well!

New Firefox! :joy: :hurah: :blowout:


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Downloaded on my Vista and XP machines, but I checked and even though AIOS is now compatible, Tab Mix Plus is not compatible yet, so ... I'll just hold off until it is. Then I install!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Heads-up for something that might affect others as it did me...

Upgraded tonight over my existing Firefox 2 installation. All seemed cool, and it even fixed an old bug in the Bookmarks where it didn't always update the favicon for bookmarked sites.

I opened and closed a couple of times, including one restart to update the Download manager add-on I use... then closed it for a while to do something else. When next I ran Firefox 3 I had no Bookmarks. A quick look and all my files were still there, but Firefox wasn't using them.

Long story short... I lucked upon thinking to look in Task Manager (I'm running WinXP by the way) and saw that I still had a Firefox 100,000 app running even though I had closed it. I shut that one down, then launched again and all my Bookmarks were back.

So it looks like Firefox doesn't always shut down properly, probably a glitch they will address quickly... but the weird part is that when launching again it doesn't launch another instance of the same user profile BUT it doesn't prompt you for another either.... and if you don't think to check Task Manager, you'll think your Bookmarks have been hosed.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Holy crap! With just a few minutes left in the 24-hour measured download day, the download count is *7,669,152*!


----------



## JmC (Jun 10, 2005)

Download day did not offically start until 2:16 PM EDT. Due to the issues they were having early on.

But that's alot downloads. They said they were servering almost 9,000 downloads a minute.


----------



## sacalait (Aug 6, 2007)

I downloaded 3.0 but I am not happy. Most of the themes I had installed do not work, including my two favorite Firefox Themes: LSU Tigers and New Orleans Saints. 

Hopefully they update and release new versions of these soon.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm sure they will be updated soon... give it time.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

HDMe said:


> Heads-up for something that might affect others as it did me...
> 
> Upgraded tonight over my existing Firefox 2 installation. All seemed cool, and it even fixed an old bug in the Bookmarks where it didn't always update the favicon for bookmarked sites.
> 
> ...


Noormally, Firefox will tell you that you need to shut down an existing version that is running, which would be the case when you download the new version. Whata I do is download the Firefox setup to my desktop, then close Firefox AND the Downloads window. I then run the setup. No problem. Tookk just a few minutes of my time.


----------



## psweig (Feb 4, 2006)

I got mine pushed.


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

downloaded to both my machines and it seems like there is a problem with the browser loading msn.com.everything else works fine but if i go to that site it crashes


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

naijai said:


> downloaded to both my machines and it seems like there is a problem with the browser loading msn.com.everything else works fine but if i go to that site it crashes


Loads fine on my computers. You might want to clear your cookies for that page to see if that helps.


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

phat78boy said:


> Loads fine on my computers. You might want to clear your cookies for that page to see if that helps.


Thanks ill try that when i get home


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

I am seeing the same thing here.When I attempt to access msn.com,Firefox crashes.This is the only site that the browser crashes on.Everything else appears to be functioning smoothly.



naijai said:


> downloaded to both my machines and it seems like there is a problem with the browser loading msn.com.everything else works fine but if i go to that site it crashes


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Cholly said:


> Noormally, Firefox will tell you that you need to shut down an existing version that is running, which would be the case when you download the new version. Whata I do is download the Firefox setup to my desktop, then close Firefox AND the Downloads window. I then run the setup. No problem. Tookk just a few minutes of my time.


The upgrade was flawless... that wasn't my problem. The problem I ran into is when sometimes you exit Firefox but it doesn't really close. Only way to know it is still running is checking the Task Manager. Firefox should be a little smarter when you launch it and either use the current instance OR tell you that some files are locked and that it is creating an alternate profile for this launch. Instead it looks like your bookmarks are hosed... and some folks might jump through a bunch of unnecessary hoops only to find out it was just a previous instance of Firefox still running in memory and holding some files.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/pcworld/20080619/tc_pcworld/147277



> Five hours after Mozilla officially released Firefox 3.0, researchers found a vulnerability in the new browser.
> ADVERTISEMENT
> 
> Tipping Point has verified the bug and reported it to Mozilla, Tipping Point said on Wednesday.
> ...


That was quick!!


----------



## Ira Lacher (Apr 24, 2002)

Doesn't work on Macs running OS 10.3.9 (Panther) on MacBook Pro G4! 

Downloads and installs flawlessly, but won't run. Had to reinstall ver. 2. Come on, Mozilla! Those of us who won't spend $2800 to replace a perfectly well-working MacBook are interested in upgrading Firefox too!


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Mozilla announced yesterday that Firefox 3 was downloaded by over 8 million people.This set a record for largest number of software downloads in a 24 hour period.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20080703/wr_nm/mozilla_record_dc;_ylt=Am6asnaTDOvsUaCgSmMMNe5k24cA


----------



## satgeek550 (May 30, 2008)

just downloaded it.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Ira Lacher said:


> Doesn't work on Macs running OS 10.3.9 (Panther) on MacBook Pro G4!
> 
> Downloads and installs flawlessly, but won't run. Had to reinstall ver. 2. Come on, Mozilla! Those of us who won't spend $2800 to replace a perfectly well-working MacBook are interested in upgrading Firefox too!


According to the release notes, it requires 10.4 or later.

Mac Panther was released in October, 2003, with the last update occurring in April, 2005.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Mark Holtz said:


> According to the release notes, it requires 10.4 or later.
> 
> Mac Panther was released in October, 2003, with the last update occurring in April, 2005.


In addition, 10.4 is the minimum required for most recent programs for the Mac including the MS Office 2007 file format converter. I'd really recommend upgrading.


----------

